# Midnight Blue vs Black Belt (revisited)



## tsdclaflin (May 7, 2005)

I found an old post (2004), but I want like to get some updated info.

Some TSD schools use a dark blue belt instead of black belt; others use a black belt.  I have both because of the two schools I've trained in.  I will be moving far away from any TSD schools, so I will be starting my own (have mercy!).  From a promotional stand point, I favor the black belt.  From a philosophical stand point, I favor the midnight blue belt (not black, not done learning, etc.).

Any suggestions or comments?

Thanks all....


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 7, 2005)

I say, do what feels comfortable to you and as long as you have reasoning behind your actions then you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2005)

Here's the previous thread (others have touched on the issue):
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1279

It's an interesting idea, but I don't have very strong feelings about it either way.


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (May 7, 2005)

I like the mid-nite blue belt because, my philosphy is in korea blk is a sign of morining and the color must must asso. with death.


----------



## Andy Cap (May 8, 2005)

Well, one of the things that makes TSD what it is, is the belt.  People criticize our use of the Blue belt all of the time, but this just makes me smile.  I know what the belt represents to me and that is what matters. The reason some TSD schools have gone to black is because they want teh recognition a black belt offeres.

 Black belts are recognized standards and offer status in the martial arts.  I personally think it takes a bit of humility, and a bit of quiet pride to wear a midnight blue instead.

 I also agree with teh philisophical thoughts behind the color choices of TSD.  Black is too final, and assumes too much.


----------



## Pale Rider (May 29, 2005)

I agree.  Although I do own a "black" belt, I seldom wear it.  I like the Midnight Blue better.  It shows proudly that I am in a style where Black is not the "end all".  In fact when I attended Master Barker's Progressive Tactics Dan Testing and wore my Dobok, some of the students there asked me why my belt was "dark blue".  I told them that in tradtional TSD that the "Black Belts" wear a Midnight Blue. 

The reason that most TSD schools switch over is that they are either too tired in explaining it to others, or they simply want to be in the "in-crowd". 

Be different and serparate yourself from the others. It makes a great conversational piece..


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 6, 2005)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> The reason that most TSD schools switch over is that they are either too tired in explaining it to others, or they simply want to be in the "in-crowd".



We wear black in the UTF, because our Kwanjang received his 1st dan from the MDK in 1951, before they switched to midnight blue (the MDK originally issued black belts). His belt was black, so ours are too.


----------



## dosanmartialartschool (Sep 10, 2005)

I own both...but wear my Black one with the Red Master's Strip down the middle, since I am TSD AND TKD (which uses the same belt)...and TKD does NOT use the Midnight Blue Belt...


----------



## Shorin Ryuu (Sep 10, 2005)

The belt _really_ doesn't mean anything and any philosophical meaning behind the color of the belt [humorous in my eyes] is even more recent than the belt system itself. You want my take on it? A sense of Korean nationalism and wanting to "stick it to the Japanese" by making their understanding of the belt system look flawed is behind it all.


Therefore, whatever makes you happy, go for it.

Edit: As far as "black belt syndrome" goes...that isn't determined by the color.  If someone is going to mistakenly assume they are a master, they will do it regardless of whether their belt is black, midnight blue, or pink dots with green stripes (well, maybe not the last one...but you never know).


----------



## searcher (Sep 12, 2005)

IMO, if you want a better response from the public go with the black.   If you want to be more unique go with the midnight blue.    In the end it is really up to you.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2005)

So many people see "dan" as the high water mark in MA.  I think this is because of marketing.  Many dojangs have their students sign contracts with various lengths...one can even sign one all of the way to dan.  Thus, it has become the pinnacle instead of the initiation it should be.  I don't think the color will help with that.  The culture of the dojang must change.


----------

